# Whea Uncorrectable Error



## KoLAddict (Jul 7, 2006)

I've been getting this error for a while, and my computer just restarts. I downloaded a program called BlueScreen View that finds the text dump of the error, which I've copied here:

==================================================
Dump File : 012716-19843-01.dmp
Crash Time : 1/27/2016 9:38:32 AM
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000124
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2 : ffffe001`d95ca028
Parameter 3 : 00000000`b20c2000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000175
Caused By Driver : hal.dll
Caused By Address : hal.dll+35f1f
File Description : Hardware Abstraction Layer DLL
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 10.0.10586.0 (th2_release.151029-1700)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+142770
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\012716-19843-01.dmp
Processors Count : 4
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 10586
Dump File Size : 124,428
Dump File Time : 1/27/2016 9:40:01 AM
==================================================

From what I gather it's obviously an issue with my CPU. Is anyone able to discern exactly what the issue is from this? Or is there anything else I can provide to help?

I just grabbed the other most recent crash info. Every crash the program pulled up was either caused by what I posted above, or what I'm posting now:

==================================================
Dump File : 012616-23109-01.dmp
Crash Time : 1/26/2016 3:22:18 PM
Bug Check String : 
Bug Check Code : 0x00000124
Parameter 1 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 2 : ffffe001`da2ad038
Parameter 3 : 00000000`00000000
Parameter 4 : 00000000`00000000
Caused By Driver : ntoskrnl.exe
Caused By Address : ntoskrnl.exe+677ae5
File Description : NT Kernel & System
Product Name : Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Company : Microsoft Corporation
File Version : 10.0.10586.63 (th2_release.160104-1513)
Processor : x64
Crash Address : ntoskrnl.exe+677ae5
Stack Address 1 : 
Stack Address 2 : 
Stack Address 3 : 
Computer Name : 
Full Path : C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\012616-23109-01.dmp
Processors Count : 4
Major Version : 15
Minor Version : 10586
Dump File Size : 262,144
Dump File Time : 1/26/2016 3:22:27 PM
==================================================


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Tell you what, if your system was able to generate decent memory dump files for the BSODs, and you want the hardware specialists to have a look at them, visit the BSOD subforum here at TechSupport, and they'll analyze the probabilities.

In the meantime, a simple way to check if the issue is truly hardware and not software related is to boot your computer with a Linux Live CD/DVD --- make it work as much as possible - push it a bit - and if Linux doesn't crash or freeze ... you are likely looking at driver issues in Windows 10 (which can 'present' as hardware errors).

If the errors only happen in Windows 10 during intensive gaming, check the usual suspects: dial-back any overclocking, monitor cpu / graphics card / mb / hard drive for overheating. Check for updated Windows 10 drivers for graphics card, sound, etc. If a particular game is involved, check for patches, etc.

_______________

If you upgraded to Windows 10 only recently, and if all your hardware ran OK under your previous version of Windows, you have the option to return to that version (if it has been less than 30 days since you upgraded). It might be a reasonable test to see if its a hardware issue - since if you experience the same issues in your previous Windows version, then it's likely a hardware issue.

If you decide to try to roll back to your previous version, you can still upgrade to Windows 10 when/if you feel ready .... until July 29, 2016 [you could still update after that date, but Windows 10 upgrades will have to be purchased after July 29... up until then, it's free ...

To roll back:
1) Click or tap the Windows Start Menu icon
2) Select Settings
3) Select Updates & Security
4) Select Recovery
5) Seclect Go Back to Windows 8.1 (or Windows 8, or Windows 7 ... whichever you had)


----------



## _nobody_ (Jan 1, 2016)

Interesting reading here: https://neosmart.net/wiki/0x0000124-whea-uncorrectable-error/ :whistling:

_nobody_


----------

